# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم لينوفو سوفت ويير(Lenovo Software) فــــلاشة فلاشLenovo Yoga Tablet 2

## mohamed73

Lenovo Yoga Tablet 2       

```
Drivers_Intel_Yoga2
PhoneFlashTool_4.4.4.1_external_win32
YT2-1050L_USR_S000225_1504220451_WW21_ROW_TO_YT2-1050L_USR_S100081_1507241439_WW52_ROW.part1
YT2-1050L_USR_S000225_1504220451_WW21_ROW_TO_YT2-1050L_USR_S100081_1507241439_WW52_ROW.part2
YT2-1050L_USR_S000225_1504220451_WW21_ROW_TO_YT2-1050L_USR_S100081_1507241439_WW52_ROW.part3
YT2-1050L_USR_S000225_1504220451_WW21_ROW_TO_YT2-1050L_USR_S100081_1507241439_WW52_ROW.part4
```


الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## osten0

شكرا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم الانامل حبيبي

----------


## anoeralsuger

شكرااااااااً

----------


## mohamed_hapop

شكرا

----------


## mcho

شكرا لكم على كل ما تقومون به شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

